# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Galar's New Heroes! [OOC]

## JNAProductions

Please repost all details on your PC.

We'll be starting in Wedgehurst, if no one has objections.

IC Thread

Player Name
Character name
Sheet Link
Pokemon Starter

Opsimos
Syrus
Link
Gale (Mienfoo)

Kinro
Kei
Link
Star (Skitty)

MCerberus
Nick
Link
Eevee

TeChameleon
Ben
Link
Bellerog (Houndour)

----------


## Kinro

Player Name
Character name
Sheet Link

Opsimos
Syrus
Link

Kinro
Kei
Link

MCerberus
Nick
Link

TeChameleon
Ben
Link

----------


## TeChameleon

... oh!

Cheers, Kinro.

----------


## MCerberus

> I've got a character concept: Nick
> Having seen the triumph of the champion at a very young age, Nick poured his efforts as a kid into being a trainer. He kept his grades up, practiced throwing pokeballs, and did everything to make sure he could pass his trainer's exam. Due to the availability through a family friend, and the machinations of the league, his start has been intentionally complicated. With a partner that can't yet attack for itself, Nick's going to need to find friends to cooperate with and find new pokemon friends outside of battle


I will grab for dialog Blue, the color of his CoolTrain XT Jr. Expedition outfit

----------


## JNAProductions

Kei: (4d6)[*3*][*3*][*2*][*2*](10)
Nick: (2d6)[*2*][*2*](4)
Ben: (3d6)[*2*][*5*][*1*](8)

Whoever gets the most successes, spots him first.

IC Thread is being edited with the result of this post.

----------


## Kinro

One success out of 10 rolls. Pretty impressive!

----------


## Opsimos

Nice! Looking forward to this.

----------


## MCerberus

Well we want the dice to keep things interesting

----------


## TeChameleon

Ack, sorry, I'm here... couldn't post until I got home.  Texting while driving is already pretty much beyond me, don't even want to try posting and driving  :Small Tongue: 

*EDIT*- Oh yeh- went with Light Grey for Ben's speech- lemme know if it doesn't show up well enough for you.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Ack, sorry, I'm here... couldn't post until I got home.  Texting while driving is already pretty much beyond me, don't even want to try posting and driving 
> 
> *EDIT*- Oh yeh- went with Light Grey for Ben's speech- lemme know if it doesn't show up well enough for you.


Little too light, yee. Something a shade darker would be fine.

----------


## TeChameleon

Alrighty, easy enough to fix.  Also, not entirely sure what to do as Ben in this bit- he's a bit socially awkward, so the whole meet-and-greet bit is a bit... ?

----------


## JNAProductions

> Alrighty, easy enough to fix.  Also, not entirely sure what to do as Ben in this bit- he's a bit socially awkward, so the whole meet-and-greet bit is a bit... ?


Do his best. :P

If you've really nothing at all to contribute IC, lemme know and what I can do to help. :)

----------


## TeChameleon

Thanks...

Also, it occurs to me... how do our characters know one another?  I mean, we seem to, but... what connection do we have?

----------


## JNAProductions

> Thanks...
> 
> Also, it occurs to me... how do our characters know one another?  I mean, we seem to, but... what connection do we have?


Youngsters in the same town. You're friends, or at least know each other and like one another as acquaintances.

----------


## JNAProductions

Syrus: (1d6)[*4*] 1
Mienfoo: (3d6)[*2*][*5*][*3*](10) 1

Kei: (2d6)[*2*][*6*](8) 1
Star: (3d6)[*5*][*4*][*1*](10) 2

Nick: (3d6)[*4*][*1*][*2*](7) 1
Eevee: (3d6)[*3*][*4*][*6*](13) 2

Ben: (3d6)[*1*][*6*][*4*](11) 2
Bellerog: (3d6)[*6*][*4*][*5*](15) 3

So order is...

Bellerog
Ben/Eevee/Star
Syrus/Mienfoo/Kei/Nick

Rolling in the next post to break ties.

----------


## JNAProductions

Ben: (1d100)[*14*]
Eevee: (1d100)[*41*]
Star: (1d100)[*88*]

Syrus: (1d100)[*95*]
Mienfoo: (1d100)[*23*]
Kei: (1d100)[*85*]
Nick: (1d100)[*13*]

*Order*
Bellerog
Star
Eevee
Ben
Syrus
Kei
Mienfoo
Nick

----------


## Kinro

Surprisingly, it seems that initiative roll acts uniquely in this game, being "Roll 1 Die and add yout Initiavive score to the result." (sic)

----------


## TeChameleon

Hrm...

I had been wanting to have Ben command Bellerog with a series of whistles and gesture commands, like some types of performance dogs (mostly for flavour, honestly), but I could've sworn I read somewhere in the rulebook that 'deceptive commands' or something of that nature weren't allowed.  Unfortunately, I can't find where I saw it; would the non-verbal commands be allowed, do you think, JNA?

----------


## Kinro

League rules, page 13. "It's strictly prohibited to give confusing orders to trick your opponent." and "It's strictly prohibited to change the official names of Moves."

----------


## TeChameleon

Bleah.  So much for that bit of flavour.

----------


## Kinro

I'd think it's not one of those two things myself.

----------


## TeChameleon

I'm... not 100% sure what you mean by that, Kinro, but it'd definitely be changing the names of moves.  Figure I'll just have Ben use non-verbal commands outside of battle to get that general feel.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Surprisingly, it seems that initiative roll acts uniquely in this game, being "Roll 1 Die and add yout Initiavive score to the result." (sic)


Huh. Weird-okay, lemme roll it again, properly this time!

Syrus: (1d6+1)[*5*]
Mienfoo: (1d6+3)[*5*]

Kei: (1d6+2)[*5*]
Star: (1d6+3)[*6*]

Nick: (1d6+3)[*5*]
Eevee: (1d6+3)[*9*]

Ben: (1d6+3)[*8*]
Bellerog: (1d6+3)[*9*]

Bellerog/Eevee
Ben
Star
Nick/Mienfoo
Kei
Syrus

Next post, tiebreakers.

----------


## JNAProductions

Bellerog: (1d100)[*51*]
Eevee: (1d100)[*97*]

Nick: (1d100)[*39*]
Mienfoo: (1d100)[*49*]

*Order*
Eevee
Bellerog
Ben
Star
Mienfoo
Nick
Kei
Syrus

Also, *everyone*! Please put your Init score on your sheet, for ease of reference. :)

----------


## MCerberus

Behold the great power of a starter-rank Eevee with a rank in perform

----------


## Opsimos

Very nice, MCerberus, Eevee made me smile!

Sorry for posting only now. I will have much more time starting from the next week. Until then, my posts will probably be quite brief...  :Small Frown:

----------


## JNAProductions

> Very nice, MCerberus, Eevee made me smile!
> 
> Sorry for posting only now. I will have much more time starting from the next week. Until then, my posts will probably be quite brief...


It happens. Life is a thing. :P

Post when you can! If you need us to roll (I know the code is finicky over phone) just let us know what to roll, and we can do it for you.

----------


## Opsimos

Thank you very much!

----------


## TeChameleon

Working on it, sorry- this is my first PbP on the GiantitP forums, so I'm struggling a litte  :Small Red Face: 

Think I've got it?  We'll find out in the next few minutes.

*EDIT*- Nope, I don't got it >.<

Oh... uhm, should I be rolling accuracy/damage, or should you be doing that, JNA?

*EDIT2*- Wellp, botched that quite thoroughly  :Small Annoyed:

----------


## Opsimos

> It happens. Life is a thing. :P
> 
> Post when you can! If you need us to roll (I know the code is finicky over phone) just let us know what to roll, and we can do it for you.


Could I take you up on the offer for a bit? I'd appreciate it. Currently, Gale would attempt to evade Houndour's attack if it would hit. Gale has 3d6 in Evasion. Thanks a lot!

----------


## JNAProductions

So, use [rollv]Xd6[/rollv] to display the various rolls.

So, for Ember Attack...

Dexterity is 2, Channel is 1, for [roll]v3d6[/rollv]
Damage is Special 2, +2 for its own ability, +1 for STAB, for (5d6)[*1*][*3*][*4*][*2*][*5*](15)
Also, (1d6)[*2*] for Burning.

Then, Gale needs to evade. (3d6)[*1*][*2*][*2*](5)

----------


## JNAProductions

And I messed up myself. :P

(3d6)[*2*][*4*][*3*](9)

Also, WOWZA. No one is rolling well.

----------


## JNAProductions

Oh, and I forgot Helping Hand!

(2d6)[*5*][*6*](11) for accuracy
(2d6)[*2*][*5*](7) for damage

----------


## JNAProductions

Crit.

(2d6)[*3*][*6*](9)

Just... Damn.

----------


## MCerberus

totally wasn't waiting to do this until someone asked how to

*insight* - (2d6)[*6*][*2*](8)

----------


## JNAProductions

> totally wasn't waiting to do this until someone asked how to
> 
> [roll0]


What is the insight for?

----------


## Kinro

I don't see a crit? For a crit, you need 3 or more successes than what's needed, so you'd need 4 successes here, but I only see 3? Of course, 3 damage still basically takes them out of the fight. Helping Hand is really good!

----------


## MCerberus

> What is the insight for?


Me mistyping the alert check spoiler

edit- would have been funny though if the houndour just turned around and kentucky-fried Eevee

----------


## Kinro

And I'll just go with Star, since I don't think there's much that Ben can do.

Alert roll:

(2d6)[*4*][*4*](8)

----------


## JNAProductions

> I don't see a crit? For a crit, you need 3 or more successes than what's needed, so you'd need 4 successes here, but I only see 3? Of course, 3 damage still basically takes them out of the fight. Helping Hand is really good!


Ah, Yee-I was comparing directly to Evasion, not to Dexterity.

But 3 damage is still beefy.

----------


## Kinro

I think it's compared to... just 1. Unless you're doing multiple moves.

----------


## Kinro

Move: Fakeout
Accuracy: (3d6)[*3*][*6*][*6*](15)
Damage: (6d6)[*2*][*4*][*4*][*1*][*4*][*5*](20)
Flinch chance: (1d6)[*2*](2)

Note: I will do an additional move at the end of the round.

----------


## Kinro

Whoo! Slam!

----------


## Kinro

Remember, you need one extra success, because it's your second move. Meaning 3 successes here.

----------


## TeChameleon

Wait, did you Flinch Belle or not, Kinro?  The IC thread doesn't mention it at all, bit confused here.

----------


## Kinro

No. The flinch roll needs to hit a 6 to flinch.

----------


## TeChameleon

Sorry, brain-farted the question...

Did you use actually use Fake-Out?  In the IC thread, Star appears to go from 'doing nothing' to 'Slam' with no intervening action, including Fake-Out.  With only 4 HP on Belle, I kinda need to know how much damage she's taking, since she might well be out this round...

----------


## Kinro

Yes. That's Fake Out. That's what a Fake Out looks like. "While still preparing for battle, the user will suddenly attack the foe." Basically pretend she's not doing anything, then suddenly, burst of action! You can see in the roll post where I wrote the name of the move, too.

And, also, both Fake Out and Tackle do the same damage anyway. 4, in this case.

----------


## TeChameleon

Wow, apparently I'm a bit slow today.

Thought you were saying you did both Fake-Out and Slam.

Herp derp, please ignore the stupid  :Small Eek:

----------


## Kinro

Sorry, I was misleading. It was an exclamation of surprise at the fact that I hit very hard.

----------


## TeChameleon

Indeed.  Suppose I should also roll for that dodge, since... well, I declared the action >.>

(3d6)[*4*][*2*][*2*](8)

----------


## Kinro

Well, that's a fail, but at least not a critical one. Combat is pretty quick and brutal, it seems.

----------


## JNAProductions

Anyone still need to act this round?

----------


## Kinro

Mienfoo might, but they're pretty low on health. Then Syrus, then Star.

----------


## Opsimos

Gale does. Gale will attempt to use a Will point to ignore the Pain Penalization, and will attempt a Multiple Action -- Pound on Star. Accuracy is 3d6, damage 4d6. Could I have help once more?

I will write the post this evening. Sorry for the delay.

----------


## Kinro

Move: Pound
Accuracy: (3d6)[*4*][*2*][*2*](8)
Damage: (4d6)[*4*][*3*][*6*][*2*](15)

----------


## Kinro

You needed 2 successes due to a second action and got 1, so it's a miss on Star.

----------


## Kinro

And Star will return with a Tackle on Gale.

(3d6)[*3*][*1*][*1*](5)
(6d6)[*6*][*3*][*2*][*4*][*6*][*4*](25)

And that's a whiff, too.

I'll wait for your post, then do mine, then the round will be done.

----------


## Opsimos

Thanks! I'll be able to write it in one hour.

----------


## Opsimos

The post is up now. Syrus will do his best to encourage Gale with his trainer action. Hopefully, he doesn't annoy everyone else too much.

Also:
*Spoiler: Insight (Alert) Check*
Show

(3d6)[*1*][*6*][*3*](10)


Finally:
Are we perhaps ignoring Def and SpDef?

----------


## Kinro

Ah, yes, probably. It means that Gale should only have 1 damage and Belle 3 and that Gale wouldn't need to use a point of will. Otherwise, nothing changes. Or... hmm... No, defence reduces dice pools. So Gale would have 2 damage and Belle 3 damage, if we remove dice from the end. That still leaves Gale at over half, so no will needed.

----------


## Kinro

And posted, too, so I think we can move on to next round now, with Eevee?

----------


## Opsimos

I'm fine with that. I'll update Gale's doc once JNA confirms.

----------


## MCerberus

Growl vs target Houndour: (2d6)[*1*][*6*](7)
Growl vs target Meinfoo: (2d6)[*4*][*1*](5)
effect: -1 strength

----------


## Kinro

In the RP, you point to Belle(Houndour) and Star(Skitty), but in the OOC, it's Houndour and Meinfoo(Gale). Which is it?

----------


## MCerberus

> In the RP, you point to Belle(Houndour) and Star(Skitty), but in the OOC, it's Houndour and Meinfoo(Gale). Which is it?


Names, my nemesis, we meet again.
Meant gale.

----------


## TeChameleon

Huh.  Speaking of dice pools, how did you get 6d6 on Fake-Out, Kinro?  Thought it'd only be 5d6...

----------


## Kinro

Move: 2
Attribute: 2
STAB: 1
Normalize: 1

----------


## JNAProductions

Yeah, we're learning here. Mistakes happen, but so far, so good!

----------


## TeChameleon

Ah.  This is why one shouldn't assume- I didn't realize it had changed to include a damage boost in Gen 7.

Shows how often I use Skitty/Delcatty, I guess  :Small Red Face:

----------


## Opsimos

Doesn't Growl affect all targets in range? I'm not sure you can exempt Star. Also, just in case you did not know, attacks that use Channel (Special Attack) do not use Strength.

----------


## Kinro

Starter rank can target a max of two pokemon. Also, since it specifically targets 'foes', I guess you can decide who is and is not a foes?

----------


## MCerberus

My reasoning here - 

area effects attacks have targets determined by storyteller but this language is not present for all ally/enemy attacks
I have a max target cap of 2
Therefore I should pick targets

----------


## JNAProductions

That seems reasonable to me, provided the targets aren't massively further away than the non-targets.

----------


## Opsimos

That's something I did not know. Thanks for telling me! Could I get a page number to read more about the progression of targets?

----------


## MCerberus

May have to wait until I'm home, but if I remember correctly, near the start of the moves chapter, directly opposite of the area effect rule, there's a chart that says how many targets you can hit by rank.

edit - page 30 under benefits for the starter rank

----------


## Opsimos

Thanks, I found it!

----------


## TeChameleon

Wow, I'm not exactly batting 1.000 in the brain department lately... completely did not realize it was my turn.  Will have a post up shortly, really sorry about that.

*EDIT*- Great, so I'm dumb and unlucky.  Delaying the game, and then rolling like crap  :Small Frown: 

... will point?  Meh, not sure there's any point.  Just gonna take the whiff.

----------


## Opsimos

> Accuracy: (3d6)[2][4][1](7)
> Damage: (5d6)[3][2][5][1][1](12)


Please remember that Gale has 2 Vitality and Insight. Thus, you should have rolled 3d6 for damage instead of 5d6. 

Also, should we all write "Pain Penalization 1/2" next to our rolls if we have one? I had to think a bit to see why Belle missed.

----------


## Kinro

"Remove Successes from every Action you attempt, depending on how badly your Character is injured." So you don't roll fewer dice for pain, you get fewer successes. Which is actually worse. Also "Rolls for: Accuracy. Damage, All Social Attributes, Strength, Dexterity, Special, and Insight are also affected; however, rolls using Vitality and Will are not."

----------


## Opsimos

> "Remove Successes from every Action you attempt, depending on how badly your Character is injured." So you don't roll fewer dice for pain, you get fewer successes. Which is actually worse. Also "Rolls for: Accuracy. Damage, All Social Attributes, Strength, Dexterity, Special, and Insight are also affected; however, rolls using Vitality and Will are not."


Right, I understand that. But you do roll fewer dice because of Def/SpDef. Also, I think Star can act now. :p

----------


## MCerberus

I think lethal and pain are optional rulesets, but I can't remember if JNA ever said if we're using them.

----------


## Kinro

Lethal is marked as optional, but pain isn't.

----------


## Kinro

Because the rolls didn't work in IC

Move: Tackle
Attack: (3d6)[*5*][*4*][*5*](14)
Damage: (4d6)[*3*][*4*][*2*][*1*](10)

----------


## Opsimos

Gale uses *Pound* on Belle. 

Accuracy (pain: -1 success): (3d6)[*5*][*5*][*4*](14)
Damage (pain: -1 success, Growl: -1 die, Vitality: -1 die): (2d6)[*5*][*2*](7)

----------


## Kinro

Remember, "A successfully landed attack always deals 1 point of Damage even if your Damage Pool is reduced to 0 or you score No Successes on the Damage Roll." So Belle still takes 1 damage.

----------


## JNAProductions

Quick status check-what's everyone's mon's HP totals at?

----------


## Kinro

I believe that Gale is at 2/5 and Belle is 1/4. Star and Eevee have taken no damage.

----------


## JNAProductions

> I believe that Gale is at 2/5 and Belle is 1/4. Star and Eevee have taken no damage.


Gotcha. Alright, IC post incoming.

----------


## Opsimos

> Gotcha. Alright, IC post incoming.


Thanks again for explaining, Kinro. Great fight, all!

----------


## TeChameleon

Oog... hopefully my often not being able to post before 4:30-ish my time isn't going to cause problems... that last hit should actually have knocked Belle out.

Oh well.  Is it okay to just move on?  Don't want to rob credit for a KO or anything...

----------


## Kinro

Should it? I must have miscounted, sorry. I don't think there's any benefit from KO specifically, though.

----------


## Opsimos

I think it should have knocked her out. But Belle not losing that last hp matches what I've written, so I don't mind her having 1 hp.

----------


## MCerberus

So I think the plan is Nick will make a grab, dexterity + hopefully athletic will count here

*Dexterity* - (2d6)[*2*][*5*](7)*Athletic* - (1d6)[*3*](3)

----------


## MCerberus

That is make a grab if the coaxing doesn't work, didn't want to risk the dice with an edit

----------


## JNAProductions

> That is make a grab if the coaxing doesn't work, didn't want to risk the dice with an edit


No worries-let's see a coax roll, though, from whoever's doing that. :)

----------


## Kinro

What about some cute empathy?

(4d6)[*2*][*4*][*6*][*3*](15)

----------


## JNAProductions

Remind me to update the IC after work-I had my usual computer crap out on me, so I had to find an older one.

Sorry for the delay, y'all.

----------


## MCerberus

> Remind me to update the IC after work-I had my usual computer crap out on me, so I had to find an older one.
> 
> Sorry for the delay, y'all.


Thanks for the heads up, take care of life first as always

----------


## Opsimos

Is examining for poison and other damage Insight (Medicine)? If so, Syrus has 3+1 for (4d6)[*1*][*2*][*5*][*4*](12)

Applying the potion should be Clever (Medicine). Syrus has 3+1 for (4d6)[*6*][*1*][*1*][*3*](11).

If it turns out that the Rookidee is completely healthy aside from the poison condition, and that Syrus learns this, I'd like to use the antidote instead.
If it is poisoned, I'll use the antidote, as well. Here's another roll vor Clever (Medicine): (4d6)[*2*][*4*][*6*][*2*](14)

----------


## Kinro

I think you only get one attribute to go with your skill. And Clever is a social skill, so it's probably not appropriate here?

----------


## TeChameleon

Something I've been meaning to ask, JNA- how creative are you willing to let us be with Pokeballs?  The Pokerole universe uses them basically like Dragonball Capsules, carrying all kinds of heavier/bulkier stuff in them, so I was wondering if Ben could get some cargo-rated pokeballs (presumably cheaper than something intended for a pokemon) and use them for stuff like excavation (digging out a hole by storing the dirt in a pokeball) or carrying large-ish quantities of water, transporting/transplanting berry bushes, or that kind of idea?

*EDIT*- Oh, right- got a roll for you in the IC thread as well.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Something I've been meaning to ask, JNA- how creative are you willing to let us be with Pokeballs?  The Pokerole universe uses them basically like Dragonball Capsules, carrying all kinds of heavier/bulkier stuff in them, so I was wondering if Ben could get some cargo-rated pokeballs (presumably cheaper than something intended for a pokemon) and use them for stuff like excavation (digging out a hole by storing the dirt in a pokeball) or carrying large-ish quantities of water, transporting/transplanting berry bushes, or that kind of idea?
> 
> *EDIT*- Oh, right- got a roll for you in the IC thread as well.


Cargo Balls sounds fine.
Excavation does not, though.
Water Cargo would need a somewhat specialized ball.
And plant life (of the useful nature) would also need something hecking well-designed. Berry bushes don't just grow anywhere, you know!

----------


## TeChameleon

Good to know, thanks.

I'll ask the questions from the Science/Insight/Cleverness (oops...) check here, so I'm not clogging up the IC thread, but before I do, one clarification- do the questions have to be yes/no type dealies, or..?

----------


## JNAProductions

> Good to know, thanks.
> 
> I'll ask the questions from the Science/Insight/Cleverness (oops...) check here, so I'm not clogging up the IC thread, but before I do, one clarification- do the questions have to be yes/no type dealies, or..?


Just questions. Yes or no work, as do essay type questions.

----------


## TeChameleon

Alrighty then, question time...

1) Is it something that would have come up in Ben's studies to become a Pokemon researcher?  Whether immediately recognizable or something that might have come up in his notes?

2) Is there a clear enough splash pattern to tell if the rookidee was deliberately exposed, whether by having it fired at or poured on them, or to see if it was just some kind of runoff it flew under?

----------


## JNAProductions

> Alrighty then, question time...
> 
> 1) Is it something that would have come up in Ben's studies to become a Pokemon researcher?  Whether immediately recognizable or something that might have come up in his notes?
> 
> 2) Is there a clear enough splash pattern to tell if the rookidee was deliberately exposed, whether by having it fired at or poured on them, or to see if it was just some kind of runoff it flew under?


1) The substance itself is unknown, unless you can get access to a lab of some sort. That being said, the symptoms aren't too dissimilar from some conditions people and Mons working in Galar's power plants have experienced.

2) You don't know for sure, but signs point to it being an accident. Like the Rookidee sat in something for a nap and didn't realize it was bad until they woke up.

----------


## MCerberus

The dice roller did not like that

Clever + Lore
(2d6)[*4*][*3*](7)

----------


## Opsimos

> I think you only get one attribute to go with your skill. And Clever is a social skill, so it's probably not appropriate here?


On page 45 and another place it suggests Clever + Medicine for applying a potion to a Pokémon. Also, Clever is a social attribute, not a social skill (p. 20).

----------


## Opsimos

We didn't get a training session in during the days that we waited to depart, did we?

----------


## Kinro

Fair enough.

----------


## JNAProductions

> We didn't get a training session in during the days that we waited to depart, did we?


Remind me of the training session rules, if you would. Or at least the page number. :P

Given that I did rush towards the train, provided there's enough time, we should be able to count it as one.

----------


## Kinro

Training is on Page 72.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Training is on Page 72.


Looking it over... Yeah, feel free to have a training session. :)

----------


## MCerberus

Nick will have been running dead-sprints with Eevee, worried that the young little pokemon is going to need to prepare for adversity. They got lucky during the first fight, but that won't last forever. Traditionally you do this sprinting until you physically fall over. Not to fun, but the others are welcome to have joined.


Tough + Lore
(3d6)[*1*][*5*][*5*](11)

----------


## Kinro

I don't really get the purpose behind training here. We can't get our pokemon beyond Starter and they presumably don't need retraining, so... maybe I'm missing something?

----------


## MCerberus

Aside from it being a milestone, I'm hoping we can keep the successes so the mons can rank up quickly after the trainers

----------


## Kinro

Unclear. I also would like to know. If so, I'll run a session, too.

----------


## JNAProductions

Yeah, looking it over, I don't think it matters much for the moment.

Good spot asking for it, but it's not relevant for now.

----------


## Opsimos

Maybe I missed it but is Star male or female?

----------


## Kinro

Star if female.

----------


## Opsimos

I suppose I could also do Clever + Insight for identifying the substance. (6d6)[*6*][*4*][*6*][*1*][*6*][*6*](29)

----------


## Opsimos

> Star if female.


Thanks!

And, wow, we rolled really well.

----------


## JNAProductions

You don't have to roll Init yet-combat hasn't begun, though it could break out quickly.

Also, Init is 1d6+Mods, as opposed to everything else in this system. :P

----------


## MCerberus

I've been meaning to ask, did I miss the part that explains how mons can get rank ups in social/combat stats and skills? I know trainer benefits from ranking up, but how does it work with the mons?

----------


## JNAProductions

> I've been meaning to ask, did I miss the part that explains how mons can get rank ups in social/combat stats and skills? I know trainer benefits from ranking up, but how does it work with the mons?


I... Am not totally sure.

I'll have to look that up-though I've work soon, and still have to make lunch and such, so it'll probably be an after-work expedition.

----------


## Opsimos

Training raises happiness and loyalty (so the training session before departure could be useful. Though I'm unsure if we'll play with those stats much). Apart from retraining (also important to forget moves), training makes the Pokémon rank up and get the same stat increases as its trainer. The mon can never be trained to a higher rank than its trainer, though one can be caught or traded, and it takes 3, 6, 12, 24, 36, 48 successes to rank up from starter to Champ, I believe. 

I'll roll for initiative separately.

----------


## Opsimos

I can only find that Initiative is Dexterity + Alert (p. 44, for instance). If so, Syrus will have 1d6 for (1d6)[*5*](5) ; and Gale will have 3d6 for (3d6)[*6*][*2*][*2*](10) . If initiative adds the score, then it's (1d6+1)[*3*] for Syrus and (1d6+3)[*9*] for Gale.

MCerberus, the code that works for me is [rollv ]1d1[/rollv ] without the spaces and with the appropriate dice.

Are the Salandits male or female? Do they look unusually strong (i.e. of a higher rank)?

----------


## Kinro

> I've been meaning to ask, did I miss the part that explains how mons can get rank ups in social/combat stats and skills? I know trainer benefits from ranking up, but how does it work with the mons?


When your character ranks up, they can train their mon into ranking up, too, which is when they get extra stats.

----------


## Kinro

> I can only find that Initiative is Dexterity + Alert (p. 44, for instance). If so, Syrus will have 1d6 for [roll0] ; and Gale will have 3d6 for [roll1] . If initiative adds the score, then it's [roll2] for Syrus and [roll3] for Gale.


"Step 1: Initiative 
Roll 1 Die and add your Initiative score to the result.
Your Initiative Score is equal to:
Dexterity + Alert"

It's kinda hidden in the green bar.

----------


## Opsimos

> "Step 1: Initiative 
> Roll 1 Die and add your Initiative score to the result.
> Your Initiative Score is equal to:
> Dexterity + Alert"
> 
> It's kinda hidden in the green bar.


Got it, thanks. The green bar did hide it!

----------


## JNAProductions

The Salandits are female.

Edit: Kei, gimme a check.

----------


## MCerberus

You know, peace and understanding with nature are pretty big concepts....

but those are some high-value targets and we all have pokeballs.

----------


## TeChameleon

There's only three, so I'll give it a miss as I already have a fire type (and that's one of my self/OCD-imposed rules when pokemon-ing- no doubling up on types).

----------


## Opsimos

I'm not that keen on a Salandit either, not to mention that it wouldn't even obey us yet because of its beginner rank and that it would be unhappy...

As a reminder, for catching a Pokémon, a pokéball rolls 4 dice (its seal potency); a beginner rank requires 4 successes; and half-life, 1 hp, and status ailments count as one success each. We can also order a pokémon to "hold back" to deal only half damage.

----------


## Kinro

I'm gonna guess... Cute + Nature

(4d6)[*6*][*3*][*2*][*5*](16)

----------


## Opsimos

> I'm gonna guess... Cute + Nature
> 
> [roll0]


For befriending them? 

I believe we're in need of an initiative check from you.

----------


## Kinro

Oh, sorry.

Star:
(1d6+3)[*5*](5)

Kei:
(1d6+2)[*4*](4)

----------


## JNAProductions

> For befriending them? 
> 
> I believe we're in need of an initiative check from you.


No, I was looking for a check to... Well, not BEFRIEND them, but to stave off a fight.

----------


## JNAProductions

But yeah, looks like it's a fight.

I'll roll for the Salandits real quick.

(1d6+2)[*3*]
(1d6+2)[*7*]
(1d6+2)[*6*]

----------


## Opsimos

Oops. So Kei's check above didn't succeed?

----------


## JNAProductions

> Oops. So Kei's check above didn't succeed?


Two successes against three Salandits who's territory you're invading... Nah, it did not work.

Good effort, though. :)

----------


## MCerberus

The caveat here is that, surprise surprise, Eevee is going to be starting the first round with a priority move.  

Eevee (1d6+3)[*6*]
Nick (1d6+3)[*5*]

----------


## JNAProductions

I got work soon, but can someone tally up the rolls and set the init order?

----------


## Opsimos

Sure. Give me two seconds.

----------


## Opsimos

Current rolled initiatives

*9* Gale
*7* Salandit A
*6* Eeevee
*6* Salandit B
*5* Star
*5* Nick
*4* Kei
*3* Syrus
*3* Salandit C


Roll-offs

_Eevee vs Salandit B:_
Eevee: (d100)[*95*]
Salandit B: (d100)[*39*] 

_Star vs Nick:
_Star: (d100)[*68*]
Nick: (d100)[*48*]

_Syrus vs Salandit C:
_Syrus: (d100)[*24*]
Salandit C: (d100)[*33*]

Reordering initiatives in the next post for transparency. Also, I am pretty sure Eevee is first if it uses a priority move. Then Star if she uses one. Will she? Otherwise/Then Gale.

----------


## Opsimos

*Initiative order.

**1.* Gale
*2.* Salandit A
*3.* Eeevee
*4.* Salandit B
*5.* Star
*6.* Nick
*7.* Kei
*8.* Salandit C
*9.* Syrus

----------


## Opsimos

(Again, Gale has no priority moves so I'll wait until the priority moves are done.)

----------


## Kinro

Oh, also a priority move from Star.

----------


## Opsimos

Then Eevee, followed by Star, and finally Gale.

----------


## TeChameleon

Whoop, I'm still here!

(1d6+3)[*2*](2) for Ben, and
(1d6+3)[*3*](3) for Bellerog

*EDIT*- Er... so 5 for Ben and 6 for Bellerog, I think?  Forum roller certainly behaves oddly sometimes...

----------


## Kinro

Note that Helping Hand has priority 5, so Eevee would go first even without winning initiative. (Assuming that's what you're doing.)

----------


## TeChameleon

Eh?  No, I'm just wanting to get into the initiative order, not trying to go first(?)

----------


## Kinro

Oh, sorry, you just mentioned wanting to do a priority move.

----------


## MCerberus

Should I get combat started or wait for the resolution of the charm attempt?

----------


## JNAProductions

> Should I get combat started or wait for the resolution of the charm attempt?


Charm attempt has failed, but I'll get an IC post up for clairty.

----------


## Opsimos

> Whoop, I'm still here!
> 
> (d100)[*87*] for Ben, and
> (d100)[*88*] for Bellerog
> 
> *EDIT*- Er... so 5 for Ben and 6 for Bellerog, I think? Forum roller certainly behaves oddly sometimes...


I'm sorry, it wasn't intentional. Let's add you in:

_Roll-off Ben vs Star and Nick:
_Ben: (d100)[*87*]
Star: 68 (see yesterday's post)
Nick: 48

_Roll-off Bellerog vs Eevee and Salandit B:
_Bellerog: (d100)[*88*]
Eevee: 95
Salandit B: 39

----------


## Opsimos

Initiative order

1. Gale
2. Salandit (left)
3. Eevee
4. Bellerog
5. Salandit (middle)
6. Ben
7. Star
8. Nick
9. Kei
10. Salandit (right)
11. Syrus


@JNA, I have taken the liberty to add directions from which the Salandits rush in so that we can refer to them more easily. Hope that's ok and the list is correct now.

Next is Star's priority move, then Gale.

@MCerberus, thanks for the Boost. But doesn't HH requie an accuracy check of Dex + Perform?

----------


## MCerberus

Just so used to buffs being auto-hit

(3d6)[*4*][*4*][*4*](12)

----------


## JNAProductions

> Initiative order
> 
> 1. Gale
> 2. Salandit (left)
> 3. Eevee
> 4. Bellerog
> 5. Salandit (middle)
> 6. Ben
> 7. Star
> ...


Totally fine.

Right, lemme see how much damage you did-no flinching, though.

4 damage, minus defense... But do you have STAB? I think you have STAB, right? So that should bop it.

It will not be Evading or Clashing, since Fake Out is a surprise attack.

----------


## Kinro

Argh! Keep forgetting about defense. Defense lowers damage dice. But that's only one here, so I'd do plenty of damage anyway.

I do have STAB, but that's included in the 6d6.

----------


## Opsimos

So is it down now? And shouldn't it be Gale's turn now after these priority attacks?

----------


## Kinro

Yes, it should be Gale's turn.

----------


## Opsimos

If we're wrong, I'll delete my post in the IC later.

Gale will attack the left, unharmed Salandit with _Pound._

Accuracy is 3d6+2d6: (5d6)[*3*][*2*][*1*][*2*][*1*](9)
Damage is 4d6+2d6-1d6: (5d6)[*1*][*5*][*5*][*4*][*2*](17)
In case of crit, 2d6 damage: (2d6)[*3*][*4*](7)

----------


## Opsimos

Well, not that kind of crit. Luckily no crit fail. Still think it's worth it to reroll the accuracy once using a will point.
(1d6)[*3*]

----------


## JNAProductions

I did goof the order, yee.
So NOW Bellerog, yes?

----------


## Kinro

Yes, seems about right.

----------


## TeChameleon

Bellerog posted, eesh... this is not a great matchup for her.  Granted, if they use fire attacks, she can just absorb them, but...

----------


## JNAProductions

(4d6)[*2*][*1*][*4*][*1*](8)
(3d6)[*6*][*6*][*1*](13)

Scratch on (1d4)[*2*]:
1-Gale
2-Star
3-Eevee
4-Bellerog

That'll be a nope, I think-one success isn't enough.

----------


## Kinro

One success is enough normally, unless it's not the first action that turn or the move has lower accuracy. So Star is going to try to evade.

(3d6)[*3*][*6*][*1*](10)

----------


## Kinro

Needed 2 successes to dodge, so that would be a hit. Accounting for 2 vitality, that's 1 damage on Star.

----------


## JNAProductions

> One success is enough normally, unless it's not the first action that turn or the move has lower accuracy. So Star is going to try to evade.
> 
> [roll0]


Really? Doesn't Defense... No, Defense is for DAMAGE!

Oki.

But with only a single Evasion success, you're good. :)
Nope, need more. Editing IC post.

----------


## MCerberus

*train whistle* did someone hear the gale/eevee pain train

Helping hand
(3d6)[*2*][*6*][*2*](10)

----------


## Kinro

Unfortunately, you can't use the same move twice in a turn.

Also, I'm not sure where this came from? It's not Nick or Eevee's turn yet. Not that Eevee could act on Nick's turn? I'm confused.

----------


## Opsimos

1. Gale
2. Eevee
3. Bellerog
4. Salandit (middle)
5. Ben
6. Star
7. Nick
8. Kei
9. Salandit (right)
10. Syrus

After Bellerog and the Salandit come Ben, Star, then Nick. Eevee could have used a different move than Helping Hand in this turn before Bellerog, subtracting one success due to Multiple Actions. Or after Bellerog, I guess, since everyone was confused about who's next.

Also, I think it would be nice if we wrote that our trainer forfeits his action if he does, as well as what our moves do. I guess Leer decreases both targets' defense by 1?

----------


## TeChameleon

> *snip* I guess Leer decreases both targets' defense by 1?


Oh, sorry, yes, that's what it's supposed to do, I'm... not 100% sure whether or not it hit.

----------


## MCerberus

For some reason I thought both the salandits up had gone and we were moving into round 2.

----------


## Kinro

Sorry, Opsimos, but that's not quite correct. Eevee already used her main turn, ignoring priority order, when she used Helping Hand. She will get a chance to do another move, but only once everyone has gone. Same with Star.


Moves, by default, only need to receive one success to hit, regardless of opponent stats. This can be changed by some moves being marked as low accuracy moves or the move being the second action you do in a turn, or higher.

----------


## Opsimos

> Sorry, Opsimos, but that's not quite correct. Eevee already used her main turn, ignoring priority order, when she used Helping Hand. She will get a chance to do another move, but only once everyone has gone. Same with Star.
> 
> 
> Moves, by default, only need to receive one success to hit, regardless of opponent stats. This can be changed by some moves being marked as low accuracy moves or the move being the second action you do in a turn, or higher.


You are completely right. Thanks for staying vigilant. 

It should be the trainers' turns now (please write if you'll pass), followed by Salandit (right) and Syrus. Then it's time for the Multiple Actions of Eevee, then Bellerog, and finally Star, correct?

I hope it's okay to spoil my (non-)actions for this round since they're pretty obvious and I don't want you to wait unnecessarily. Gale will only evade if attacked, and not use another move (he has none). Syrus will pass (because he has no items, none of the Salandits are damaged, and it doesn't seem as if the Salandits are interested in him).

----------


## Kinro

That seems correct.

Kei will just go find himself some cover.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben's going to stay where he is, out of some vague notion of keeping the Salandits from disturbing the egg site.

----------


## Kinro

Oh, cover can only be searched for at the end of the round, so I guess skip Kei's turn, too.

----------


## JNAProductions

So just another Salandit to go?

(4d6)[*1*][*6*][*4*][*2*](13)
(3d6)[*4*][*1*][*3*](8)

This is on (1d3)[*3*]

1-Gale
2-Eevee
3-Bellerog

----------


## MCerberus

I don't have any trainer actions, do you want me to reroll the helping hand roll, I think the action still works.

----------


## Opsimos

If Chameleon doesn't wish to evade or clash, it'd be your turn to declare a multiple action for turn 1, Cerberus, then Houndour's and Stars. Only after all of those resolve will turn 2 begin.

----------


## TeChameleon

(3d6)[*2*][*2*][*4*](8) for evasion.

----------


## JNAProductions

> [roll0] for evasion.


1 point of damage, looks like.

----------


## Opsimos

Are you guys still there?  :Small Eek:  This is the fourth day, I believe, and we're still at turn 1. Please post if you'll forfeit your multiple actions so that we can make progress. 

Or should we find another solution to speed things up? For instance, we could adopt the rules, "declare which multiple action you'll use on your turn or forfeit them" or "evade or clash by default if you're attacked when you'll have no further multiple action (rolled by DM)" or "in big battles, skip the trainer action if nobody is hurt unless declared otherwise." We could also set a timer (say, 1d) after which an action is skipped. Or please tell me if you think this tempo (which might improve over time) is fine.

----------


## MCerberus

Holiday weekend in the US, but I'm still here. I just see the top of the initiative order being posted, but there keep being more actions to resolve. A couple of things that may help reduce post counts in battle and thus back-and-forth:

Posting evasion rolls with the pokemon action with description on how you want it used (IE - 'evade any poison attacks')
Posting planned trainer actions with conditions for use, with anything emergent occurring in a different post (none can be an action)

----------


## JNAProductions

> Are you guys still there?  This is the fourth day, I believe, and we're still at turn 1. Please post if you'll forfeit your multiple actions so that we can make progress. 
> 
> Or should we find another solution to speed things up? For instance, we could adopt the rules, "declare which multiple action you'll use on your turn or forfeit them" or "evade or clash by default if you're attacked when you'll have no further multiple action (rolled by DM)" or "in big battles, skip the trainer action if nobody is hurt unless declared otherwise." We could also set a timer (say, 1d) after which an action is skipped. Or please tell me if you think this tempo (which might improve over time) is fine.


I thought we had moved on to turn two. Trainer actions were minimal, so just waiting on the next Mon to make their attack (after Eevee's Helping Hand).

----------


## Opsimos

MCerberus, I think those are great changes. I'd be willing to try them.

JNA, did you not see this or did you maybe forget about Multiple Actions taking part after everyone acted once?




> Then it's time for the Multiple Actions of Eevee, then Bellerog, and finally Star, correct?





> If Chameleon doesn't wish to evade or clash, it'd be your turn to declare a multiple action for turn 1, Cerberus, then Houndour's and Stars. Only after all of those resolve will turn 2 begin.


At least I still think that it's not yet turn 2. After all, Eevee can still use Growl, Belle can technically still use Ember (risking a crit fail, I believe), and Star can still use, was it Tackle? Or am I mistaken?

----------


## MCerberus

Considering the book describes multiple attacks per round as a more advanced action, I would also think the default would be one and someone intending to make a second attack would have to make their intention known?

----------


## Kinro

Agreed on all points. And Star will skip tackle, since she's already tried to evade.

----------


## Kinro

And she doesn't have priority on the next round, since she can only use Fake Out once, so it should be Gale's turn next.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Considering the book describes multiple attacks per round as a more advanced action, I would also think the default would be one and someone intending to make a second attack would have to make their intention known?


Sounds about right to me.

*Gale* is apparently next! :P

----------


## Opsimos

> Sounds about right to me.
> 
> *Gale* is apparently next! :P


Alright, I'm convinced! So no Multiple Action unless declared.

Gale will use _Pound_ on the middle Salandit.
Accuracy: 3d6+2d6 (HH): (5d6)[*2*][*4*][*2*][*5*][*6*](19)
Damage: 4d6+2d6 (HH+Leer): (6d6)[*2*][*3*][*6*][*1*][*5*][*2*](19)
Potential crit: (2d6)[*5*][*5*](10)

Gale will also evade any incoming attack.
Evasion: 3d6 [rollv]3d6[/3d6] (-1 success (MA))

Finally, Syrus will throw a Pokéball only if nobody else has done so and there is a Salandit on its last leg. Otherwise, he'll forfeit his action.

----------


## Opsimos

That should be two unavoidable damage.
Proper Evasion roll: (3d6)[*2*][*4*][*3*](9)

----------


## MCerberus

Is anyone going to want to try and catch a mon? It looks like in trainer actions it's Ben -> Nick -> Kei -> Syrus if we want to make attempts. Also Belle's up correct?

----------


## TeChameleon

That's a no from me- I've got my chosen fire type, so Ben skips his action.

*EDIT*- looking at it, I... ergh.  Since Eevee used a priority move, does that move him(?) out of the initiative order until next round?  In whatever case, I'm holding off on Belle's action until the trainer actions are resolved, I think.

----------


## Kinro

I'm ok with someone else grabbing it. I've been kinda angling towards seducing the rookidee into joining Kei voluntarily anyway.

----------


## MCerberus

Eevee's not using a growl so Belle would be up

----------


## Opsimos

So, there is a Salandit here at 1hp that nobody _really_ wants?




> I'm ok with someone else grabbing it. I've been kinda angling towards seducing the rookidee into joining Kei voluntarily anyway.


Same. :p If you won't be too disappointed if the Rookidee should end elsewhere, I would like to try the same. Otherwise, I'll pass.

@Cerberus: Yeah, as I understand it, you move ahead in the queue by using a priority move (initiative still decides between the same priority). After everyone has had one turn, you move back into the initiative order for any (now previously declared) Multiple Actions, such as Growl.

----------


## MCerberus

Nick's going to take the throw if nobody else does. He thinks he really needs a second mon right now to be self-sufficient (hopefully this puts him a trainer battle away from beginner), and if it works would politely take himself out of the Rookidee running.

Although it would be funny if it went "you're all weird I'm going home".

edit- that's dex+throw followed by 4d6 for the capture correct?

----------


## JNAProductions

Evasion for the Salandit targeted:

(3d6)[*3*][*1*][*1*](5)

And are you targeting the injured one, or the hale and hearty one?

----------


## MCerberus

The injured one

----------


## JNAProductions

Well, it was down to 1 HP. So it's KOed now.

----------


## Opsimos

> Well, it was down to 1 HP. So it's KOed now.


So Gale did 2 damage, Belle did 1 (-1 for resisted). Does it not have 4 or did you rule that the ball deals damage?

----------


## JNAProductions

> So Gale did 2 damage, Belle did 1 (-1 for resisted). Does it not have 4 or did you rule that the ball deals damage?


Doesn't it have only 3 HP?

Ah, that's BASE HP! Plus its vitality, so it has 4.

Okay, it's up with 1. :)

----------


## MCerberus

So if I'm reading this right, the salandit gets its turn, and if it's still around Nick is going to throw.

Unless it gets cover I need 1 success against dex + throw (3d6 for Nick)
And then we need 2 successes on a 4d6 based off the mon's health

Is that correct/the plan?

----------


## JNAProductions

Yes. Sounds about right.

Might not do an IC tonight, might be tomorrow.

----------


## JNAProductions

(4d6)[*2*][*3*][*3*][*1*](9)
(3d6)[*6*][*1*][*5*](12)

Scratch, baby, scratch!

----------


## Opsimos

5. Ben6. Star
7. Nick
8. Kei
9. Salandit (right)
10. Syrus

Next should be Star, then Nick who declared an action, then Salandit (right), then Syrus if Nick caught (middle) and (right) is on 1 hp. No Multiple Actions declared thus far. But I'm tired and maybe mistaken. Sorry. ;p

----------


## Kinro

That's some bad catching luck.

----------


## MCerberus

I believe this is the Salandit's reaction face
*Spoiler*
Show




We want to boop it and clean up the battle or go after the healthy one and the trainers can try again?
Also are the pokeballs broken in this scenario or can they be reused after the battle?

----------


## Kinro

The pokeballs are broken.

I say keep on the healthy one until it's cleared, at least.

----------


## Opsimos

Unfortunate misses!

Syrus' action doesn't trigger. Does Eeve want to use Helping Hand again?

----------


## Opsimos

I may not be able to post for the next day or so. Since nothing changes the fact that Gale will strike the healthy Salandit, whether or not Eevee lends a Helping Hand, I'll pre-roll his turn and ask you, Cerberus, not to look at the spoilers. Only, you may have to do without a post if you do go on in the initiative order. Hope that's in your interests.

*Spoiler: No HH*
Show

Accuracy _Pound_ 3d6: (3d6)[*6*][*4*][*6*](16)
Damage 4d6: (3d6)[*5*][*6*][*3*](14)
Evasion 3d6, if need be: (3d6)[*6*][*6*][*3*](15)


*Spoiler: HH*
Show

Accuracy +2d6: (2d6)[*3*][*2*](5)
Damage +2d6: (2d6)[*6*][*6*](12)
Possible crit +2d6: (2d6)[*4*][*6*](10)

----------


## MCerberus

Oh hey where were those rolls for the capture

----------


## JNAProductions

Clash: (3d6)[*1*][*1*][*1*](3)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's Salandit three down.

----------


## Kinro

I think so. Only one at 1 hp left.

----------


## JNAProductions

> I think so. Only one at 1 hp left.


No-Ember took down number two.

And that Pound just did four damage, taking the last one from full to KOed.

----------


## MCerberus

I think we've got 2 more mons in the list before trainer actions, so if there's still any salandits it's up to them if they keep them penned in or end the fight

----------


## TeChameleon

Pretty sure all the Salandits have dropped, although I'm honestly having some trouble tracking things with rolls randomly happening in both the OOC and IC threads...

So we're out of initiative order?  I think?

----------


## Opsimos

Belles attack was resisted an only did 1 dmg. There should be one left.

----------


## TeChameleon

I thought that salandit only *had* one hp at tbat point, though?

----------


## JNAProductions

> I thought that salandit only *had* one hp at tbat point, though?


Correct. You've beaten all the enemy mons, leaving you victorious!

----------


## Kinro

Here's a Cute + Nature check!

(4d6)[*3*][*6*][*6*][*3*](18)

----------


## TeChameleon

Eh, won't oppose.  Honestly kind of hoping for a Tropius for my flying type anyways, although I have no idea how likely that is or isn't... any chance of us requesting specific mons, JNA?

----------


## Opsimos

I'll do Clever + Empathy.
(4d6)[*2*][*5*][*5*][*5*](17)

Good luck, Kinro!

----------


## Opsimos

Awesome! I assume Rookidee is going to come with Syrus? Then I'll have some questions.


Is it already at Beginner Rank?If so, can it start with Peck, Power Trip, and Hone Claws but not Leer?Will you roll its Ability?Does it start with any Fighting or Survival Skills?

I will obviously not contest the next mons until everyone has obtained a second one.

----------


## Kinro

Remember that 'Pokémon will not follow orders from a Trainer with a Rank inferior to theirs.' So it may not be in your best interest either to have it start at Beginner.

----------


## Opsimos

Good point! If it were up to me, I should prefer starter rank with Peck only. Hmm, it should be weaker than what's listed in the rulebook then, right?

----------


## MCerberus

Nicks check here would be a 3d6 of cool + etiquette and he wasn't the one that actually applied the medicine, plus from the birds perspective feed him afterwards. Don't think he'll be able to persuade it.

----------


## Opsimos

Sorry for jumping the gun and skipping you, Cerberus.

----------


## Kinro

The stats in the rulebook are for starter rank, with the available moves colour coded. When going up ranks, you unlock new moves and can assign extra points just as with trainers.

----------


## JNAProductions

I'll let you assign its abilities and whatnot, as a Starter Rank Mon. Might be bending the rules a little here, but I err on the side of "let the players have power".

----------


## MCerberus

I would say yes, done at the goop and report it to the authorities. Nick's going to still want to find a mon to catch while they're in the wilderness area in the next days though.

----------


## Opsimos

> The stats in the rulebook are for starter rank, with the available moves colour coded. When going up ranks, you unlock new moves and can assign extra points just as with trainers.


Oh man, that's really good to know. The pokémon's "suggested rank" confused me.

Thanks, JNA!

Also, I'm fine with leaving the goop.

----------


## JNAProductions

Are you heading to the station, or the city?
And are you planning on contacting Sonia or any of the others?

Once confirmed, I'll make the next IC.

----------


## Opsimos

> Are you heading to the station, or the city?
> And are you planning on contacting Sonia or any of the others?
> 
> Once confirmed, I'll make the next IC.


I don't have a strong opinion. Sonia seems fine. We should have sufficient rations and time (four days until registration deadline) to reach Motostoke, the closest city, from the wilderness area, right? Could be a good chance to get everyone a second mon and get some fights under our belts before making our debut.

----------


## MCerberus

I'm for calling in the discovery at the station before moving on

----------


## Kinro

I agree. Make sure everything with the goop is dealt with, then we move on.

----------


## JNAProductions

Right-make the call IC then. Sonia doesn't know that you've info for her.

----------


## Opsimos

I have nothing to add (except that the description of Eevee rolling around was great).

----------


## Opsimos

So Nick gets his Pokéball, we'll check on the egg, walk around for a bit, then head to Motostoke for registration, correct?

----------


## Kinro

I'm ok with that.

----------


## TeChameleon

Sounds good to me.

----------


## JNAProductions

IC Post coming in a moment, then. :)

----------


## MCerberus

I have been trying to keep on top of the money for the pokeball as well as the waters, as well as deducted the one pokechow and antidote. I think that keeps me caught up

----------


## Opsimos

Pokéchow? Is that food? Btw. JNA, will you tell us when to subtract rations or do we do that ourselves every night?

----------


## JNAProductions

> Pokéchow? Is that food? Btw. JNA, will you tell us when to subtract rations or do we do that ourselves every night?


I trust y'all to keep track. :)

----------


## JNAProductions

(1d6)[*1*]

1-3 they don't hear Syrus
4-6 they do

----------


## TeChameleon

Apologies for my slow response, RL is kind of kicking me in the teeth. Will try to have an IC post up tomorrow.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Apologies for my slow response, RL is kind of kicking me in the teeth. Will try to have an IC post up tomorrow.


Tis okay. Life happens. :)

----------


## MCerberus

So initial thought is a simple plan of 

find mon -> bribe with food -> new friend
How could anything possibly go wrong right?

----------


## Kinro

That feel about right. First step is to find mon, at least. We'll see what happens after.

----------


## TeChameleon

Sounds fine to me. What could possibly go right?

----------


## Opsimos

Right. Also, don't trip.

----------


## JNAProductions

Right. I'd like a check of some kind.

Insight (Nature) or Insight (Alert) feel the most appropriate, for finding a mon. If you wish to use another combination, let me know.

----------


## Kinro

Insight nature: (4d6)[*2*][*2*][*3*][*6*](13)

----------


## MCerberus

Insight - Alert
(2d6)[*3*][*1*](4)

----------


## Opsimos

Insight (Alert): (3d6)[*1*][*3*][*2*](6)

----------


## TeChameleon

And, yet another Insight/Alert- (3d6)[*1*][*4*][*1*](6)

----------


## JNAProductions

(6d6)[*1*][*6*][*3*][*3*][*3*][*4*](20)

Gonna give an extra two dice to Martha, to represent her familiarity with the turf.

Edit: Wow. That's... Criminally bad. Dice roller, you're drunk. Go home.

I'll be making another roll in a moment, to see whether this badness is lack of luck, or something worse.

----------


## JNAProductions

(1d12)[*6*]
High good.
Low bad.

----------


## Kinro

I'm not sure I follow. There's been some successes, right?

----------


## JNAProductions

> I'm not sure I follow. There's been some successes, right?


Not enough. No one got even two successes in a single check.

----------


## MCerberus

> [roll0]
> High good.
> Low bad.


So hey, completely botched a stealth roll for you.

----------


## Kinro

Is there something I can roll to see if there's more I can know about this type of pokemon? Like, if it's a parent and its kids, I don't think that they'd probably be pretty miserable if separated, unless it's something that pokemon is known to do.

----------


## MCerberus

I would ask for a clever + nature or clever + lore check to handle that

----------


## JNAProductions

> I would ask for a clever + nature or clever + lore check to handle that


Echoing this. Roll it!

----------


## Kinro

Same either way

(2d6)[*4*][*5*](9)

----------


## TeChameleon

Clever + Lore from Ben- (4d6)[*5*][*1*][*2*][*2*](10)

----------


## JNAProductions

Kei knows that the parental Pokémon is protective, but not unduly so. Show harm, and you'll be toast! But approach with care and respect, and it should be okay.

----------


## Opsimos

Don't really have much to contribute but I'm here. :)

----------


## MCerberus

When we're making contact with the grubbins and mama bug, Nick can put up a 3d6 (Cool/Etiquette) with extra food for a peace offering, I think that'll give us a good chance, unless someone else has a different way of breaking the ice.

----------


## Opsimos

Sounds like a good idea.

----------


## MCerberus

You know, we can have thematic grubbin squad names if we don't want to individually name them.

Like one idea would be Lance, Heart, Brain, and Muscle 
or since they're from the sewer
Mike, Leo, Ralph, and Don (with female versions)

----------


## Kinro

Oh, we have four? I thought we had, like, two.

----------


## MCerberus

If I'm reading it correctly, everyone has an opportunity if they want to adopt one

----------


## Opsimos

That was a productive first day!

"Three grubbins rush forward, and begin to munch on the goodies, under the watchful eyes of the charjabug."

So I didn't get one which makes sense.

----------


## JNAProductions

> If I'm reading it correctly, everyone has an opportunity if they want to adopt one


There are three of them.

----------


## Opsimos

Does the feast at Martha's mean we'll save a can of food?

----------


## JNAProductions

> Does the feast at Martha's mean we'll save a can of food?


Of course!

----------


## MCerberus

Updated the sheet, will make post soon. Also do we want to coordinate training the mons tomorrow. I was thinking of a tag game (dex) as a way to introduce the new teammates.

----------


## JNAProductions

Time to look up the rules for training...

Though looking at the time, I really should've done that earlier. I got work soon.

----------


## Kinro

My understanding is that we can't accumulate ranking successes until we rank up. We could accumulate retraining successes, but I think everyone is happy with the choices they made, so this session will mostly be about fulfilling trainer rank up requirements.

I think you can train multiple pokemon at the same time.

When rank up training, you roll Attribute/Social Attribute + Lore and add up the successes. Once a pokemon has accumulated a number of successes that depends on rank, it ranks up.

You can only train a pokemon once per day.

Also, I think retraining is the only way to forget a known move. This takes 3 training successes.

----------


## MCerberus

It appears that training can contribute to evolution, and mons can evolve past your ability to order them. I guess it would be up to the DM for a ruling, who I may add is all-knowing and wise beyond reason.

----------


## Kinro

Hmm. The only way I can see that a pokemon can evolve is through battles. And it specifically says that you can't rank up a pokemon beyond your own rank. Do you have a page number for either of those?

----------


## MCerberus

Looking at it, this is on the fluff on page 73




> Evolving a Pokémon is hard work, it requires hours and 
> hours of Training or years of struggle, but when it finally 
> happens, your companions will get a lot stronger.
> The amount of training required to Evolve a Pokémon 
> varies from species to species. Bug-Type Pokémon tend 
> to Evolve quickly, while Dragon Pokémon take ages.
> Pokémon may evolve for several reasons, some Evolve to 
> survive in a hostile environment, others Evolve thanks to 
> age and experience, others change when subjected to 
> materials or energies. See a Pokémons Entry for details


And then it talks about training a gloom as it gets ready to evolve
However it then only says daycares count towards evolution. So if we're going with raw over fluff, looks like training doesn't impact evolution.

----------


## JNAProductions

Alright, let's work towards fulfilling those requirements. :)

----------


## Kinro

After the training session, all we need is a fight with a trainers, I think.

----------


## MCerberus

going to still roll for training for the loyalty/happiness potential ( i think)

Dex + Lore
(3d6)[*6*][*3*][*2*](11)

----------


## Kinro

Insight + Lore

(4d6)[*1*][*6*][*6*][*6*](19)

----------


## TeChameleon

Insight + Lore from me- (3d6)[*6*][*5*][*2*](13)

Also, something I've been meaning to bring up, and which has added relevance now that we're getting closer to actually earning some... exactly how does economics work in this universe?  As far as I can tell, in the games, the pokedollar (or whatever you want to call it) is (very roughly) equivalent to the Japanese Yen, or around one cent US.

That doesn't really track here, because then a Big Camping Tent would be $25.00, which... doesn't sound right.  My best guess thus far is that for consumables- Lemonade and the like- one pokedollar is equivalent to about a cent (leaving a Lemonade costing about three bucks), but for larger goods, it's about 10 cents, making the Big Camping Tent about $250 in US dollars, which is reasonable.  Unfortunately, that's going to make figuring out what we should be making from a job a bit weird.

----------


## Kinro

A quick search showed me that it's possible to get a 4 person tent for 20-60$. Though you probably won't get great quality at those prices.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Insight + Lore from me- [roll0]
> 
> Also, something I've been meaning to bring up, and which has added relevance now that we're getting closer to actually earning some... exactly how does economics work in this universe?  As far as I can tell, in the games, the pokedollar (or whatever you want to call it) is (very roughly) equivalent to the Japanese Yen, or around one cent US.
> 
> That doesn't really track here, because then a Big Camping Tent would be $25.00, which... doesn't sound right.  My best guess thus far is that for consumables- Lemonade and the like- one pokedollar is equivalent to about a cent (leaving a Lemonade costing about three bucks), but for larger goods, it's about 10 cents, making the Big Camping Tent about $250 in US dollars, which is reasonable.  Unfortunately, that's going to make figuring out what we should be making from a job a bit weird.


I'm not entirely sure-actually, not sure at all.

We'll figure it out, though. If need be, retcon is a power I wield. :P

----------


## Kinro

I'll vote for jobs.

----------


## TeChameleon

I'd actually be 100% fine with wandering in search of treasure- it actually sounds to me like there might be more opportunity for RP... as long as there's actually a decent chance of finding treasure/money/whatever, since we really do need money  :Small Confused: 

That being said, jobs are fine too, although if I had to vote, I'd say Wilderness Area.

----------


## JNAProductions

Okay, so that's one vote for each.

Damn you, lack of consensus! :P

If it's not resolved by morning, I'll roll a die and move us on.

----------


## MCerberus

If the die had been cast, ignore this and continue cursing my indecision, but this case I'd support going with the original plan of jobs

----------


## JNAProductions

The die was not cast, for I have the memory of several fish strapped to a squirrel.

But that is now two job votes, so that is what we shall do.

IC post within the next ten minutes.

----------


## MCerberus

> The die was not cast, for I have the memory of several fish strapped to a squirrel.
> 
> But that is now two job votes, so that is what we shall do.
> 
> IC post within the next ten minutes.


The fish, squirrel, or amalgam?

----------


## JNAProductions

> The fish, squirrel, or amalgam?


All three. :P

----------


## TeChameleon

Hey JNA?  Do you want us to stick together for the jobs for RP reasons, or are we just going to montage this and get on with the wilderness area or whatever?

----------


## JNAProductions

> Hey JNA?  Do you want us to stick together for the jobs for RP reasons, or are we just going to montage this and get on with the wilderness area or whatever?


Either one works! I wasn't thinking of montaging it, but now that that's brought up... Yeah, that can work well.

----------


## MCerberus

I'm okay with the montage. If there's only one spot available for delivery, will do the photo shoot

----------


## TeChameleon

Are we waiting for something/someone, or is real life just getting in the way?

----------


## JNAProductions

Did we all figure out which jobs were wanted?

----------


## MCerberus

It looks like Ben and Nick for delivery, and Kei serving. If there's only one spot open for the delivery job, Nick will go to the photoshoot.

----------


## JNAProductions

> It looks like Ben and Nick for delivery, and Kei serving. If there's only one spot open for the delivery job, Nick will go to the photoshoot.


Ah yes. The "Exposure" job. :P

Will get an IC up once I see some rolls. I'll take a 2d6 from each of y'all, just to see if anything momentous happens.

----------


## MCerberus

(2d6)[*1*][*3*](4)
Momentous better not have anything to do with exposure.

----------


## Kinro

(2d6)[*3*][*4*](7)

Hmm. And I looking for successes or failures, I wonder...

----------


## TeChameleon

Here we go- [rollv]2d6[/rollv]

... oh, good grief.  The... anti-cheating measures, or whatever they are, can be incredibly dumb sometimes.  It told me that the message had to be longer, but had already logged the roll, and now it won't display the results  :Small Annoyed:   Trying again with another post, eesh.

----------


## TeChameleon

Trying again for a roll that will actually be, y'know, displayed so that it will be useful in some fashion...

(2d6)[*4*][*2*](6)

----------


## MCerberus

Do we have a RL slowdown in progress?

----------


## JNAProductions

> Do we have a RL slowdown in progress?


IC post once I get clean.

Apologies for the delay!

----------


## JNAProductions

(3d6)[*3*][*1*][*2*](6) for Nick.
(2d6)[*1*][*6*](7) for Ben.

Dexterity+Athletics.

----------


## Kinro

Maybe I should just have a fight with Martha? Not sure what I should be doing here.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Maybe I should just have a fight with Martha? Not sure what I should be doing here.


Talk with Martha, maybe?

Ben, one success gets you that the box looks like it's made of lead, but that's about all you get.

----------


## JNAProductions

There's a mart near the entrance, so you can make purchases freely. Normal prices.

State any purchases, then I shall move us onward!

----------


## Kinro

Buying two pokeballs.

----------


## MCerberus

no purchases

----------


## TeChameleon

Wellp, given that I can afford one pokeball... one pokeball for me.

----------


## Kinro

Oh, for some reason, I thought they were 100. I guess one for me, too.

----------


## Kinro

I'm thinking normal, maybe even reckless. I don't mind risking a fight.

----------


## TeChameleon

Uh... something occurred to me.  Ben voices it in the IC thread, but long story short, only two PCs (well, and Martha) have a mon with a move that can damage ghost types, making it a bit iffy to hit up a haunted tower  :Small Confused:

----------


## MCerberus

Counter-point, Eevee is not only support but immune to ghost attacks.

----------


## JNAProductions

Looks like regular speed it is, assuming you do decide to go through with this.

Remind me to post tomorrow around noon if there's no more chatter here, with the assumption that unless stuff is said to the contrary, normal speed to the tower.

----------


## MCerberus

May have a weird schedule depending on snow next couple of days.

----------


## JNAProductions

It happens.
And apologies for not posting when I said I would! (1d6)[*6*] at normal speed.

----------


## Kinro

Roll for the ball?

----------


## JNAProductions

Martha will NOT claim it.

So y'all figure out who gets dibs. If you want it first come first serve, roll for noticing it and whoever gets the most successes is the one to have found it.

----------


## Kinro

I'm ok with that or doing a random roll between us.

----------


## MCerberus

I'm good with random, do we want to just d3 roll it or have each of us do a roll-off?

----------


## Kinro

One roll will be fine.

----------


## TeChameleon

H'okeh-

MCerberus is 1
Kinro is 2
I (TeChameleon) am 3

(1d3)[*3*]

----------


## Kinro

Congratulations!

----------


## TeChameleon

Thanks!  Not really the result I was expecting, but I'm not going to complain  :Small Tongue:

----------


## TeChameleon

Sorry for the double post, but I figured I should do it this way so things would get bumped up and people would see that I had said something else.

Whoever wants can take the small LED flashlight that Ben is offering, so that at least one other person in the group will have a light source.

----------


## MCerberus

Alright, got some real grade-A family stuff going on and I don't know if I'm going to be around more as a distraction or more sporadic. Apologies ahead of time

----------


## TeChameleon

Oi Kinro?  Belle isn't the only light, Ben is using his LED penlight as well, which puts out a decent beam.

----------


## Kinro

True, but it's still scary light. And I guess it's better than one less light?

----------


## TeChameleon

> True, but it's still scary light. And I guess it's better than one less light?


Heh, one would hope so.  It's more 'Belle is ready for trouble' and less 'needed lightsource', or at least that was the intention.

JNA, what are our actual options here?  Anything beyond 'go deeper' and 'not go deeper'?  And why would we do either of those at this stage?  Er, like, what are the benefits of doing one or the other?  Do we hear noises from the depths, is the tunnel degrading in structural integrity so we probably should back out, are there mysterious lights behind/ahead of us..?

----------


## MCerberus

I'm going to roll a d10 and compare that to personality to see if either nick or eevee want to chicken out. If it's higher than Eevee's value the mon and or Nick will want to head back up.

(1d10)[*8*]

----------


## JNAProductions

> Heh, one would hope so.  It's more 'Belle is ready for trouble' and less 'needed lightsource', or at least that was the intention.
> 
> JNA, what are our actual options here?  Anything beyond 'go deeper' and 'not go deeper'?  And why would we do either of those at this stage?  Er, like, what are the benefits of doing one or the other?  Do we hear noises from the depths, is the tunnel degrading in structural integrity so we probably should back out, are there mysterious lights behind/ahead of us..?


Hrm, good point. I've not given enough information to really make a proper decision, have I?
IC post to correct that in just a bit.

Also, to anyone celebrating Thanksgiving, have a good holiday! To anyone not celebrating, have a good day anyway! :P

----------


## Kinro

(4d6)[*4*][*2*][*5*][*4*](15) Alright, let's see what I get...

----------


## MCerberus

Rolling alert
(2d6)[*6*][*1*](7)

----------


## Kinro

Insight
(4d6)[*5*][*6*][*4*][*1*](16)
Initiative
(1d6+3)[*5*](5)

----------


## TeChameleon

Insight/Clever- (5d6)[*2*][*4*][*4*][*1*][*1*](12)

Initiative- (1d6+3)[*8*]

----------


## JNAProductions

(1d6+2)[*6*]

Rolling rolling rolling... Gastly Init.

----------


## JNAProductions

(1d3)[*2*]
Target.

----------


## Kinro

I only rolled 5 and that would be for my pokemon. Do I get to pull one out pre battle?
Chameleon got 8.

----------


## JNAProductions

I was pretty sure all y'all had your mons out already.

----------


## TeChameleon

Well, Belle was out since she was being used as a secondary light source and was on guard, but I don't remember if anyone else directly stated one way or the other.

Before we get to the ghost-wrangling, is the red glow a match (colour-wise) for the glowie Eternion goop that the group found earlier, JNA?  Ben thought it might be and was checking it against the pictures he took of the goop.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Well, Belle was out since she was being used as a secondary light source and was on guard, but I don't remember if anyone else directly stated one way or the other.
> 
> Before we get to the ghost-wrangling, is the red glow a match (colour-wise) for the glowie Eternion goop that the group found earlier, JNA?  Ben thought it might be and was checking it against the pictures he took of the goop.


Given the lighting, especially from Belle, it's hard to say for *certain*. But at first blush? Ee-yup!

----------


## MCerberus

Alright, should be getting back to normal schedules.

Nick (1d6+3)[*4*]
Eevee (1d6+3)[*7*]

Going to get an IC up when there's a break at work

----------


## TeChameleon

Kinda waiting on Kinro and/or JNA to post so we can move on...

----------


## Kinro

Isn't my initiative after the ghastly's? Or have we not gotten to that point yet?

----------


## JNAProductions

> Kinda waiting on Kinro and/or JNA to post so we can move on...


Is it Gastly turn? I thought there was another PC before.

Right, rolling a thing.

(4d6)[*4*][*6*][*6*][*6*](22)

----------


## TeChameleon

*poke thread with a stick*

So... what's going on?

----------


## MCerberus

I believe last I checked I had eevee's turn actions in

----------


## JNAProductions

> I believe last I checked I had eevee's turn actions in


I think we're still waiting on a PC... Am I wrong?

----------


## Kinro

I know I go after Ghastly.

----------


## JNAProductions

> I know I go after Ghastly.


And Gastly already went.

----------


## Kinro

Alright, if it's at half hp or less, that's a catch, I think.

----------


## JNAProductions

Gimme some checks to find Martha as you move.

Insight (Alert) would be the most appropriate, but if you think something else works, roll it. :)

----------


## Kinro

Here's some insight alert:
(4d6)[*1*][*5*][*5*][*6*](17)

----------


## MCerberus

insight roll
(2d6)[*1*][*3*](4)

----------


## TeChameleon

Insight + Alert = (3d6)[*3*][*2*][*2*](7)

----------


## Kinro

Could I use string shot to create a rope, so we can pull Martha along without touching her?

----------


## JNAProductions

I'll say yes to that. A smart tactic!

----------


## MCerberus

About a 50/50 for AC to hit two successes on string shot, so let's try

(3d6)[*2*][*2*][*2*](6)

----------


## TeChameleon

Trying for a coordinated String Shot- here's Taranis' go: (3d6)[*5*][*4*][*1*](10)

----------


## JNAProductions

(1d6)[*2*] Rolling rolling...

----------


## JNAProductions

(5d6)[*1*][*4*][*4*][*2*][*1*](12)

Just checking a thing.

----------


## TeChameleon

Hey JNA?  You've set the scene really nicely (seriously, it's a good bit of writing and conveys mood really well), but left off at a point where it seems to me that the next logical action would come from either the doctor, the security guard, or Mr. Attenly himself- he's not likely to listen to some random kids, even if they were the ones that brought her in (which I don't... think he knows right now?).

And speaking for Ben at least, he's already seen an adult authority figure (the ER Nurse we saw at first... and seriously, about the only thing that would make _me_ cross the graveyard shift ER Nurse would be full on dad-rage or equivalent) try and fail to talk Mr. Attenly down, so he wouldn't think that he'd be able to do any better.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Hey JNA?  You've set the scene really nicely (seriously, it's a good bit of writing and conveys mood really well), but left off at a point where it seems to me that the next logical action would come from either the doctor, the security guard, or Mr. Attenly himself- he's not likely to listen to some random kids, even if they were the ones that brought her in (which I don't... think he knows right now?).
> 
> And speaking for Ben at least, he's already seen an adult authority figure (the ER Nurse we saw at first... and seriously, about the only thing that would make _me_ cross the graveyard shift ER Nurse would be full on dad-rage or equivalent) try and fail to talk Mr. Attenly down, so he wouldn't think that he'd be able to do any better.


Fair enough.

I will continue the scene soon, then. If I don't have a post up within a couple hours, poke me here in the OOC, kay? :)

----------


## TeChameleon

Consider yourself poked, JNA  :Small Tongue:

----------


## JNAProductions

Kei, gimme a check with that post.

----------


## Kinro

Cute Empathy

(4d6)[*6*][*3*][*2*][*4*](15)

Who did the antidote thing last time? Can they do it again?

----------


## JNAProductions

*Spoiler: DM's Eyes*
Show

(3d6)[*2*][*5*][*1*](8)

Rolling some bones for ghosts.

----------

